# Meat Rabbits



## Hop N'Tail (Jan 7, 2011)

I am looking for a breeder in NJ that has meat rabbits? Anybody? I've been thinking I want to raise some meat rabbits.


----------



## yannimom (Jan 7, 2011)

I have Florida Whites.  They are terrific, efficient 4-6 lbs rabbits.  They are just like New Z whites, only smaller.  It takes about 4 extra weeks to get them to fryer size, but they are so efficient with the feed to meat ratio, that they work out great for me.  They also have a good personality and good sized litters (usually around 8-10).  I have a friend who has satins and Calis.  The satins are about 8,9 lbs, I think.  The Californians are just regular Californians.  Not sure about their size since I am not as familiar with them.  The kicker for you is that neither I nor my friend are in NJ.  However, we are in SE PA.  I know my friend has a new litter of Calis on the ground that are about 4 weeks old right now.  Just let me know if you are interested.


----------



## DianeS (Jan 7, 2011)

Check places like Craigslist. There won't be listings from professional breeders there (at least not likely), but you can sometimes find good rabbits from people who are rehoming one or two.

That's how I got my rabbits. A NZ buck (actually two bucks but one got stolen later), three Cali does, and an Angora doe. From three different people, but it was fine. So I hope you consider it if you can't find an official, professional breeder in your area.


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Jan 7, 2011)

yannimom said:
			
		

> I have Florida Whites.  They are terrific, efficient 4-6 lbs rabbits.  They are just like New Z whites, only smaller.  It takes about 4 extra weeks to get them to fryer size, but they are so efficient with the feed to meat ratio, that they work out great for me.  They also have a good personality and good sized litters (usually around 8-10).  I have a friend who has satins and Calis.  The satins are about 8,9 lbs, I think.  The Californians are just regular Californians.  Not sure about their size since I am not as familiar with them.  The kicker for you is that neither I nor my friend are in NJ.  However, we are in SE PA.  I know my friend has a new litter of Calis on the ground that are about 4 weeks old right now.  Just let me know if you are interested.


Where in SE PA are you?


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Jan 7, 2011)

Hop N'Tail said:
			
		

> I am looking for a breeder in NJ that has meat rabbits? Anybody? I've been thinking I want to raise some meat rabbits.


I'm in NJ. I have NZ/Rex crosses. Here's the grow out thread on BYC I have for the latest litter of 12.
http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=432134


----------



## Hop N'Tail (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been looking every where. lol I know the area where I am nobody sells meat rabbits..not that I know of. I am always looking though. However, when I do raise meat rabbits I just want a very low herd of meat rabbits I don't want way too many. I will keep the best ones though. I am willing to make a new set-up just for meat rabbits.

Atleast it will say save money of buying meat. I've never had rabbit before.


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Jan 8, 2011)

There's more around then you think. Where in NJ are you?


----------



## yannimom (Jan 8, 2011)

Hooligan Farm I am in Chester County


----------



## Hop N'Tail (Jan 9, 2011)

I am in Sussex county


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Jan 10, 2011)

Hop N'Tail said:
			
		

> I am in Sussex county


If you feel like taking a drive there is a breeder in NE PA that shouldn't be to far from you. Also check CL on a regular. I've seen a bunch go for sale up your way I'm just to lazy to make the drive...lol


----------



## NJNewZealands (Mar 5, 2011)

I am in Central New Jersey and have New Zealands....I would be more than happy to help you out....I breed them for meat......

Right now I am waiting on six females to kindle....approx 8 weeks would be May 15....I have pure whites and also brokens. Brokens is a classification of New Zealands...all pure breeds 

Let me know what you might be looking for...


----------



## Hop N'Tail (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks, I'll let you know. As of right now I don't even have a set up for the meat breeds.


----------



## hoodat (Mar 21, 2011)

Floridas were too small and New Zealands too big so I settled on rex as an in between size. They are quite docile and, at least in this area, easy to come by. They also make good pets when you want to sell the excess. They are supposed to be the most intelligent rabbit breed and even learn simple tricks.


----------

